# First Baits with the Airbrush



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

I had fun with it today! Sorry the photos aren't great since I took them with my cell. My first version of natural perch pattern.....I used Createx paints...just the cheaper ones before I advance to the Auto Air. Clearcoat Lacquer to finish. The gold scale is a little intense since all I had in gold was Krylon spray can paint, especially on the first lure. I tried to tone it down on the second.

Comments, suggestions and anything else welcome!


----------



## The Zodiac (Apr 10, 2010)

They look pretty nice to me. Great job dude.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Those are both nice, but the top one is excellent. Can't wait to see more of your stuff!


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks guys...couple issues I wanted to ask you airbrush experts about...

1. I found it hard to get a thinner line for the detail on the bars of the perch....how do I achieve more of a fine line? 

2. How do I control the "spatter"? If you look real close at the lures there is a good bit of over spray/spatter.....would like to achieve more of a smoother fade between colors...or is this something I will learn as I go? 

Also, I was just using a water/rubbing alcohol mix to thin the paint...maybe thats my problem? I'm using a Paasche VL double action airbrush....maybe I need to change the tip? 

Thanks for the help. 

The most challenging thing I found so far was getting the paint to just the right consistancy to be able to spray smoothly


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

spattering for me was always a few things or one of the following:

-paint clogged in tip
-air pressure was too low (allowing tip buildup)
-air pressure was too high (dries the paint in the tip or the paint spits out cause its not thin enough)
-paint was not thin enough (this was my biggest culprit usually)

years ago I tried the paasche and could never get control of it so i went back to the iwata's..

good luck Paul


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks Badd....I will mess with it some today and see of I can't resolve some of my issues.

You fishing this weekend??


----------

